# Six major debtors of Anglo irish - Name & Shame?



## Booter (30 Jan 2009)

RTE Primetime last night (29/01/2009) stated in its report on Anglo Irish bank that Six individuals owe the bank something like €800m. (IIRC) I'm not sure whether they meant €800m each - which would be a staggering €4.8bn - or between them. Now that we, the state, own the bank, should we be entitled to know:

*a)* Who they are
*b)* How much they owe
*c)* Terms & conditions of those loans (incl. whether interest is being charged/rolled up)
*d)* Current payments being made by these individuals

I appreciate that there are likely privacy issues with *a)* & *b)*, however we are in extraordinary times. I am sure that the many hundreds of thousands of people facing redundancy or pay cuts would like to know the names of those people whose debts our money - literally - will be used to pay off.


----------



## Chris (2 Feb 2009)

I would imagine that all 4 items would be protected by privacy and data protection laws. Breaking these would see us in all sorts of trouble with the EU.


----------

